# Canola Honey (rapeseed)



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

There are a few hundred acres of Canola near me.

I understand that is crystalizes quickly (3 weeks). And must be extracted soon.

Is it a good candidate for creamed honey? How is its flavor?

It is a big crop up here and it would be great to utilize it for something other than bulk.

Thanks


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Great for creamed honey, but work fast...that stuff will crystalize between the uncapper and the extractor...

BubbaBob


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Excellent honey, light in color and mild in flavor. Creams like a dream, but you must really mix the seed honey well for small crystal chains.
Unless you want hard creamed. 

Quote: ...that stuff will crystalize between the uncapper and the extractor...

Thats not an understatement. When Canola blooms up here, I'm taking the honey off as fast as it comes in. I'm literally going through the supers frame to frame and cherry picking. Lots and lots of yield...its a very heavy flow. Last year we had a very cold summer, and staggered planting of Canola everywhere because of insane rain in the spring. The Canola flow lasted all summer, with some blooming somewhere. It was crystalizing in the frames in August, and many beekeepers got caught with 1000's of pounds of crystalized frames. Makes for very expensive feed eh? 

Just take it off fast, and have lots of pails.

John Russell


----------

